# Wood question for smoking



## JRock (Nov 28, 2001)

Since I have had my Brinkman smoker, I have only used store bought Mesquite for smoking my fish, turkey, and beef jerky. Now on my property I have a mess of wild cherry trees. They just produce little tiny cherries and I am always trimming them back so I have alot of wood lying around. My question is has anyone tried smoking with this type of wood? If so, how's the taste? How long after cutting it do I need to let it set before I can smoke with it? Thanks in advance for any answers.


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

Not sure how long you have to wait but, Cherry is awesome for smoking, it gives the meat a sweet taste. We've done it on an Elk shoulder and it was delicious. I still think mesquite is the best though


----------



## daddyduck (Nov 2, 2001)

I use wild cherry wood for all my smoking, meat and fish.


----------



## sausageman (Apr 2, 2001)

There is no reason to let the wood "season" as you would firewood because you don't want your smoking wood to burn anway,,,just a smolder works best. I cut all my own smoking chunks, I like it about the size of your fist, it generates plenty of smoke and last a couple hours.


----------



## Keith Sage (May 11, 2003)

The secret to smoking is no secret to smokers, Fist use green wood if you can, if you cant, dont let your wood fire up. if your smoking fish keep the vent open and keep the heat low. If your heat is high and the vent is closed your fish will have the texture of smoked potatos. If you use prosesed wood let set in water for a hour. if you use saw dust get it real moist not soaking wet.
Good luck!


----------

